# 'Bronson' on Film4 tonight.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Biopic, 'Bronson' 11:00pm on Film4 this evening.

Anyone seen this - worth a watch or not?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Very good film, presented in a way I'd not seen before. The main actor carries of the role very very well, it takes a lot to appear a little bit cuckoo....needless to say he did it well.

Give it a watch:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cool, Cheers Nick :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolute loon, but brilliant film :thumb: will be pressing the red button, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top film


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope - it didn't get my vote I'm afraid.

It wasn't at all what I was expecting and I found it a bit weird tbh.

Had read a lot about Bronson (Peterson) before I saw the film and was pretty disappointed.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Top film, Tom Hardy is superb in it. Looking forward to see him playing the new villain in the next Batman film.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

dreadful film.simple as that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Stunning film


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Daym, would have watched this if I'd have known!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Daym, would have watched this if I'd have known!


It's Film4 matey, so they're likely to show it a few times over the next couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I Sky plused it and managed to watch it last night.

Truly good film and you actually feared what it might have been like being in the same room as him. I likened it to being trapped in a room with a lion - he could explode at any time.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Would be fine - I think me and Charlie would get on like a house on fire as we're cut from the same cloth


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Would be fine - I think me and Charlie would get on like a house on fire as we're cut from the same cloth


Going by your avatar - are you Charles Bronson, Mr Viper?

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Going by your avatar - are you Charles Bronson, Mr Viper?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: No, I don't suit a 'tash.....more the '80s designer stubble look


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

VIPER said:


> It's Film4 matey, so they're likely to show it a few times over the next couple of weeks :thumb:


As I predicted, it's on again tonight at 10:50.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

are you a crazed pyschopath aswell mark? :lol:

I haven't seen bronson.. but read the original case files ect.. hes an idiot plain and simple. don't have any interest to watch the film.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

watched this too, first time ive seen it. brilliant to watch, although it begs the question ' how many screws aren't loose in his head'?? :lol:
Mark - you sure its not actually you with a 'tache?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The thing is, when you're incarcarated for such a long time - and in the mind of Charlie - unjustly so, who's to know how any of us would react in that scenario?

It's easy to stick a lable on him from the outside and brand him a nutter, but he's veryu much a product of a corrupt prison system. I mean to be denied legal aid? As he says himself; even the Yorkshire ripper got legal aid!

Let's remember his original crime was 'only' robbery - okay, with a firearm, but no-one got hurt (I don't think), and whilst I'd never excuse that crime, as plenty of others struggle to make ends meat and don't resort to theft, it hardly warrants spending going on for 4 decades locked up.

As someone once said: _"We're all crazy....it's just that some of hide it better than others"._ Okay, I'm kind of paraphrasing that, but it's something along those lines


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VIPER said:


> The thing is, when you're incarcarated for such a long time - and in the mind of Charlie - unjustly so, who's to know how any of us would react in that scenario?
> 
> It's easy to stick a lable on him from the outside and brand him a nutter, but he's veryu much a product of a corrupt prison system. I mean to be denied legal aid? As he says himself; even the Yorkshire ripper got legal aid!
> 
> ...


I disagree - he's been released twice already!



Wikipedia said:


> Bronson has spent a total of just four months and nine days out of custody since 1974. He was released on 30 October 1988 and spent sixty-nine days as a free man before being arrested for robbery, and then released again on 9 November 1992, spending fifty-three days as a free man before being arrested again, this time for conspiracy to rob.


That does not tally wit his 'i'm nuts ion prison but would be fine outside' that he and his supporters peddle. Also prison Guards should be protected from attack / GBH / wounding every bit as much as you and I (as should other prisoners for that matter)



> In 1994, while holding a civilian librarian hostage at Woodhill Prison, Milton Keynes, he demanded an inflatable doll, a helicopter and a cup of tea as ransom. Two months later, he held deputy governor Adrian Wallace hostage for five hours at Hull prison, injuring him so badly he was off work for five weeks


----------

